
What a tangled web we weave - wyldfire
https://medium.com/@rogerkay/what-a-tangled-web-we-weave-3f1b1173303e
======
wyldfire
> between an iPod Touch and an iPhone — essentially an iPod Touch with a
> cellular connection

Is this really the case? Is the BOM for these two so similar that the primary
difference is the cellular RF-front end and DSP/etc for running the baseband
stack?

> According to Qualcomm, Apple throttled Qualcomm’s modem by not making use of
> advanced features — specifically, 256-QAM and 4x4 MIMO — that increase data
> rates by 33%. Despite this maneuver, which made Intel’s modem look better,
> the Qualcomm modem still outperformed the Intel part.

Does iphone 7 really suffer slower throughput when compared with other
qualcomm-based phones?

